# OSX drivers for Canon Fiery RIPs/ Canon CLC700 colour copier?



## JeffCGD (Oct 2, 2002)

Is anyone aware of a driver or drivers to enable printing to a Fiery RIP box? We use a Fiery 5000 RIP box in our studio to print to our Canon CLC700 colour laser copier, and the lack of a suitable driver is the only thing preventing us moving the studio to OSX. I'm really looking for something that retains my access to as many of the features as possible.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 3, 2002)

Have you contacted Fiery or Cannon yet?  Maybe the sales or tech rep for the company you bought/lease it off (server or the copier).   Somebody dhould be able to find out.

From what I know they (Fiery) don't support it yet (X), and sounds like it could be a while before they do.


----------



## godzookie (Oct 6, 2002)

reason #98120312 why print studios aren't switching to X. Don't hold your breath for any time soon.


----------



## JeffCGD (Oct 7, 2002)

I received a reply from EFI, the makers of the Fiery products this morning.
Apparently the EFI tools themselves run fine under classic, and Carbonated versions are in development.

I am of the understanding that the OS9 Fiery PPD may be able to be used in print centre in OSX, though I have yet to try it. I know of at least on Design firm in the UK that is using the standard Canon PPD from OS9 in this manner.

As for "no print studios switching to OSX", I guess that must be just in your part of the world, because down here in New Zealand, I know of at LEAST 2-3 studios that we deal with which are integrating OSX machines into their workflow's; and while there have been some teething issues as one would expect, the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive as a result.

I look forward of dragging my studio off it's addiction to the user friendly, but weak & comparatively unstable traditional OS9.x system onto an OS that can really let me do some work.


----------

